# Tragic end to Kiwi soldiers' mercy mission



## enjoynz (Aug 20, 2012)

I just wanted to post this news article as a sign of respect for the first female/medic from New Zealand to be killed in Afghanistan, along with two other NZ soldiers. 'Lest we forget!'

http://www.stuff.co.nz/dominion-post/news/7515193/Tragic-end-to-Kiwi-soldiers-mercy-mission


Enjoynz


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 20, 2012)

McCartney said it:_
"Long live all of us crazy soldiers
Who were born under calico skies
May we never be called to handle
All the weapons of war we despise
I'll hold you for as long as you like
I'll hold you for the rest of my life
I'll hold you for as long as you like
I'll hold you for the rest of my ...
For the rest of my life"_

Requiscat et Pax.


----------



## Hemostatic (Aug 20, 2012)

_"Step forward now, you soldiers,
You've borne your burdens well.
Walk peacefully on Heaven's streets,
You've done your time in Hell."_

Rest easy brothers and sister, we have the watch.



Is New Zealand really still using humvees for combat patrols?


----------



## enjoynz (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes Hemostatic. We don't have the big $$$ like the USA do, for our army and the area that the Kiwi's have been partrolling, was relatively quiet until a short time ago. From what the powers that be were saying, it wouldn't have mattered what they were travelling in, by the force of the bomb used. The outcome would have been much the same.

P.S. They were not partrolling..they were in convoy to take a member to see a doctor.


----------



## OzAmbo (Aug 20, 2012)

enjoynz said:


> Yes Hemostatic. We don't have the big $$$ like the USA do, for our army and the area that the Kiwi's have been partrolling, was relatively quiet until a short time ago. From what the powers that be were saying, it wouldn't have mattered what they were travelling in, by the force of the bomb used. The outcome would have been much the same.
> 
> P.S. They were not partrolling..they were in convoy to take a member to see a doctor.


I thought you guys picked up some of the bushmaster cars for this kind of work?


----------



## enjoynz (Aug 20, 2012)

OzAmbo said:


> I thought you guys picked up some of the bushmaster cars for this kind of work?



Truth be known, they would have probably been safer on camels. 
BTW I think we have the Aussies to thank for bringing our lost soldiers home.


----------



## DPM (Aug 20, 2012)

OzAmbo said:


> I thought you guys picked up some of the bushmaster cars for this kind of work?



Bushmaster is a good bit of kit, but if the device is big enough then you're toast. An IED took out a Challenger II main battle tank in Basra a few years ago.

_They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning,
We will remember them._


----------



## Hemostatic (Aug 20, 2012)

enjoynz said:


> Yes Hemostatic. We don't have the big $$$ like the USA do, for our army and the area that the Kiwi's have been partrolling, was relatively quiet until a short time ago. From what the powers that be were saying, it wouldn't have mattered what they were travelling in, by the force of the bomb used. The outcome would have been much the same.
> 
> P.S. They were not partrolling..they were in convoy to take a member to see a doctor.



Please understand, I was not trying to insult NZ in any way. I spent a lot of time dealing with roadside bombs over there, and it angers me to no end that we still have friendly troops being sent outside the wire, for any reason, with inadequate equipment to deal with the threat. 

We, as a coalition, need to do a better job of looking out for each other. 

I do not wish to hijack this thread and detract from the respect being paid to you fallen soldiers. If you feel it is appropriate to continue this conversation here, I will follow your lead. Otherwise feel free to PM me. 


_"...for he today that sheds his blood with me shall be my brother..."_


----------



## enjoynz (Aug 20, 2012)

Hemostatic said:


> Please understand, I was not trying to insult NZ in any way. _"...for he today that sheds his blood with me shall be my brother..."_



No offence taken. 

The NZ public are also rather peeved that our troops are running around in such vehicles as well and are asking questions as to why our soldiers are still over there.
I guess it doesn't help with losing five of them in two weeks. That's half the number that have fallen in this whole campaign. Which is nothing compared to your fallen.
Although every life counts and it is the nature of the beast we are all dealing with!


----------



## PVC (Aug 21, 2012)

May the families of our fallen ANZAC brothers find peace in this time of terrible loss. My deepest condolences.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## enjoynz (Aug 22, 2012)

Re questions asked about the humvee...I've posted these links for you to read.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10828338

http://www.stuff.co.nz/world/middle.../Army-asked-to-use-US-mine-resistant-vehicles


----------



## enjoynz (Aug 28, 2012)

*NZ soldiers farewell Kiwi style*

I thought I'd add this youtube clip to this thread....It is quite a moving tribute.
The Haka that is performed, is a native expression of respect, as two of the soldiers were Maori (NZ Natives)
and it was most fitting to welcome them back to New Zealand in such a way, to honour our dead.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xI6TRTBZUMM

P.S. It would probably scare the pants of a few terrorists!


----------



## Hemostatic (Aug 29, 2012)

That was intense. Very cool to see though. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## firetender (Aug 29, 2012)

That was THE most powerful sendoff I've ever seen, Thank you!

Mine will be two guys, two shovels, a pit and complaints about not getting overtime.


----------



## enjoynz (Aug 30, 2012)

Firetender....I thought you'd be sent off with the Pu (Conch shell)... at the least!
The Haka does stir up something deep within. I'm glad that I could share it with you all.


----------



## TheJaneTrain (Aug 31, 2012)

How sad. R.I.P.


----------



## Supermarites (Sep 9, 2012)

much respect & condolences


----------

